# Ragdoll losing so much fur!



## jade & alfy (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi guys,
I just wanted to know if there is a good style of brush or something that will reduce the amount of fur that is left around the house by my ragdoll Meisha?

I know that fur is inevitable, was just wondering if there was a way to cut it down a bit. I brush her once or twice a day but there is still a huge amount of fur around. Is there a seasonal shedding for ragdolls? Sorry she is my first kitty so this might be a silly question!

Thanks,
Jade


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I take Cinderella to my groomer about 3 times a year. She gets enough fur out to make another cat! Some people like the Furminator, but none of my girls care for it. I sometimes use a flea comb with long teeth - it gets out tons more fur than the brush. But it's been lost for a few weeks. I'm sure there's a cat behind its disappearance.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Ragdolls are not supposed to shed excessively, I would get your cat checked out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Birmans aren't supposed to mat. Would you like to speak to Cinderella about that? Apparently, she never read her "breed" rules.  

If Ragdolls shed like Birmans, it's little tufts of fur, easy to pick up. But if it's like Cleo, it's fur everywhere!


----------



## jade & alfy (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah just little tufts and sigle hairs, i would say its just the loose fur but the brushing isnt getting it out. Im sure if i get a furminator it should be fine. I just wasnt sure what to do but i will change to a better brush. Funny the little things that come up when u get a cat!

Thanks
Jade


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am lucky that all of my longhairs LOVE being brushed and I have found frequent brushing and sweeping/vacuuming during shedding season helps to keep the mess and hairballs away. Also, feeding a premium food helps eliminate excessive shedding and feeding a premium canned food diet (or raw) is even better at keeping our cats hydrated and their skin supple, able to hold onto their fur.
Then again, some cats are just year-round shedders no matter what you do or how well you feed them. Like my BooBoo.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep--the key to living w/ longhaired cats is to get them used to grooming and to do at few minutes every day. Got my mom on board w/ that when she and her partner got 2 ragdoll kittens, and 5 years later, the cats LOVE to be groomed. It only takes 4 min. a day, b/c if you do it daily they never get matted or lumpy, and whatever you get out on the brush doesn't end up on the couch.


----------

